# American Ever Ready (Union Carbide) and Brightstar safety torch



## Exide (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the first time i have come about these in England for the price of £3 the pair i thought they were a good buy from the second shop, the Ever Ready one came with the batterys in the pic. These are not often seen in England and its a first for me but im happy as they both work well. Love the graphics on the batterys, also our safety torches dont have a wire enclosure around the bulb.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice old lights. When I was a kid I had an Eveready much light the one on the right. They were sold as workman's lights. I used mine on our many recreational fishing expeditions on our small boat. I wish I still had it! Cat's, according to legend have *9* lives. Batteries like this claimed to self-restore power if rested between uses. Hence the *9* lives.


----------



## Exide (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for this info as i never knew about these batteries that claimed to self restore power, I dont come by many American torches or there batteries here in England and was very pleased the originals were inside the torch. They were workmans torches as both say they can be used in atmosphears that have Methane gas in them. The Brightstar one is a coast guard torch.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice lights! Does the one on the left have a full red lens? Like to see a few more pic's! May try to hunt one of these down on E-Bay or some-where.


----------



## Exide (Apr 5, 2011)

No red lens on it just the ring that holds the lens in place is see through red, the lens is clear, Ebay is your best bet for these, I was very surprised to find such torches in England in a second hand shop and they were cheap to. more amazing still is those batterys had not leaked either, There are not many torch collectors in England but the wooden torches do sell well but i pick up 50s an 60s lamps for a few pence at carbootsales. check out the second hand shops as sometimes they can yield stuff like this.


----------

